
Show HN: Website will be entirely built on top of your requests - ozdevi
https://userbricks.com/
======
ozdevi
I built an experimental website that aims to build a website completely by
user requests from scratch. Each request is a brick and construction is
ongoing, forever. So this is really, always, under construction. You can bring
a brick to change the text colour, typography or background image. Even you
can put a brick that could be your cat picture!

------
ozdevi
Thanks for all new bricks. o/ Now the page is yellow with a cute squirrel
photo and it has a `buy me a coffee button`

